# my b13 & my friend's s13



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

hey, just posting some pics. another friend of mine just got a camera and took some shots but both tha cars do need a wash. anyway, here is my weak se-r and his 240sx HB with s13 front end conversion. we'll get sum day shots and cleaner ones after he gets done puttin his tranny upgrades done. [its at the shop right now]. my car so ghetto it doesnt deserve to be in these shots , but oh yeah, he has sr20deT red-top . like i sed we'll get engine shots and better ones LATER!. 

love the FMIC


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Looks pretty good, stock motors?


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

Nismo1997 said:


> Looks pretty good, stock motors?


we both have SR20's

mines stock with i/e and stuff i listed on my sig. 

he has an SR20DEt red-top. with mostly GReddy stuff like bov and fmic. there is more but like i sed after he gets it out of the shop we'll snap shots of the engine bay.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Very nice looking cars. Just like you said need to wash em....lol


----------

